# Extra small triplet baby



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi guys! My doe is finally in labour and has been having spaced out contractions for the last hour. I don't see any goo or bubble yet. For the last ten min, she's been seriously pushing..no progress so far. I have my birthing kit ready. This is my first time actually witnessing the birth...both times before I came when the kid was out already. Anything else I should do? Thanks!


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Can you check how dilated she is?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

How exciting! Make sure that if she has been pushing hard for more than 30 minutes, you’ll need to wash up, glove up, and check her to see what’s delaying the progress.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you went in with active labor and no progress.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks for all the advice! Within 20 min, she proceeded to push out 3 healthy kids...two girls and boy. I'm so happy! She did everything herself real quick and then I gave her a bucket of molasses and water. Now she's resting with her kids. All have drunk their first colostrum with a bit of help. One of them is really tiny...I'll be keeping an eye on her. Really exciting morning


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

She expelled two placentas...I'll keep an eye out for third


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aasiya said:


> Thanks for all the advice! Within 20 min, she proceeded to push out 3 healthy kids...two girls and boy. I'm so happy! She did everything herself real quick and then I gave her a bucket of molasses and water. Now she's resting with her kids. All have drunk their first colostrum with a bit of help. One of them is really tiny...I'll be keeping an eye on her. Really exciting morning


Really wonderful. You must try send us pictures. Congratulations. The little ones will make you laugh so much.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

I'll definitely try to take some pictures!


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

So..after the initial excitement, I am now a bit anxious.
1) the doe has expelled 2 placentas as of yet. Should I be worried about a third?
2) the tiny 'runt' doeling seems much less active than the others. Also, she can't nurse without help and doesn't suck strongly. I gave all of them a drop of oral selenium. Do I have to bottle/syringe feed the runt with moms colostrum? I kept her in a basket in her mother's pen because I'm afraid she will be stepped on. It's warm outside. Any advice? Thanks again.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Aasiya said:


> So..after the initial excitement, I am now a bit anxious.
> 1) the doe has expelled 2 placentas as of yet. Should I be worried about a third?
> 2) the tiny 'runt' doeling seems much less active than the others. Also, she can't nurse without help and doesn't suck strongly. I gave all of them a drop of oral selenium. Do I have to bottle/syringe feed the runt with moms colostrum? I kept her in a basket in her mother's pen because I'm afraid she will be stepped on. It's warm outside. Any advice? Thanks again.


Take the lil one's temp. It needs be 102.5. If not warm it up. Warm towels, in a garbage bag head out in very warm water, a heating pad. Keep a close eye on the temp. If you need to jacket it for a while... hours or days it will be fine.

It will not hurt to give the wee one a bottle of mom's colostrum after it is warm enough.

A shot or oral b complex will not hurt it. 1/4ml for small breeds and 1/2 ml for large breeds.

Check the roof of its mouth good to make sure there is no cleft palet up there.

I would not worry about another placenta. Maybe the wee one was sharing one and did not get as much nutrition. You are doing great!


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

View media item 3929View media item 3927View media item 3925


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> Take the lil one's temp. It needs be 102.5. If not warm it up. Warm towels, in a garbage bag head out in very warm water, a heating pad. Keep a close eye on the temp. If you need to jacket it for a while... hours or days it will be fine.
> 
> It will not hurt to give the wee one a bottle of mom's colostrum after it is warm enough.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will try the bcomplex. I tried giving her a bottle but she refused... however, she can suck from her mother if I hold her up. Above, is her photo beside an inch ruler plus another with her brother and sister(put in crate for photograph)

She feels warm to the touch and perked up after I fed her three drops of dextrose. I'll take her temp


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She is so small


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Yeah..I'm worried about her. She's just 1.2 pounds. Can anybody tell me how much chance she has for survival? Her mother is such a sweetie...she loves her tiny baby and gets distressed if I move her.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

As long as the tiny one is eating enough, popping and peeing and maintains her temp, she should be ok. You should weigh her daily to make sure she is gaining. 

Try different nipples, Pritchard (soft red ones if you have access to them) nipples are usually tolerated by newborns. They won't like a hard or large nipple. 

Congratulations on all the babies!


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks for the encouragement! I'm praying for this little one. We don't have feeding bottles for animals...so I was trying with a human baby bottle. It's nipple is small and soft. I think she just needs a bit of strength to suck...and then can do fine with mom. For now, I'm very carefully feeding with a dropper, as she only needs 1/2 ounce per feeding. Do you think a stomach tube is safer?

She passed meconium and I think she peed as well.


----------



## Stef (Jun 21, 2020)

I hope all of your kids are doing well!!! It is a lot of work and a lot of fun, but in the end it's worth it! I know goats can get problems very easily and I am hoping your kids don't go through to many!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aasiya said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I'm praying for this little one. We don't have feeding bottles for animals...so I was trying with a human baby bottle. It's nipple is small and soft. I think she just needs a bit of strength to suck...and then can do fine with mom. For now, I'm very carefully feeding with a dropper, as she only needs 1/2 ounce per feeding. Do you think a stomach tube is safer?
> 
> She passed meconium and I think she peed as well.


Go buy a Pritchard nipple. It is a red nipple with yellow screw cap. Fits on 20 ounce Pepsi product bottles. She needs something that she can easily get milk from. You won't get her to drink from a baby bottle if she doesn't have a strong suck reflex. Give the B Complex orally. She definitely needs to be weighed daily. More than likely she will need to be supplemented at minimum.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Go buy a Pritchard nipple. It is a red nipple with yellow screw cap. Fits on 20 ounce Pepsi product bottles. She needs something that she can easily get milk from. You won't get her to drink from a baby bottle if she doesn't have a strong suck reflex. Give the B Complex orally. She definitely needs to be weighed daily. More than likely she will need to be supplemented at minimum.


Thank you. Pritchard nipples or any other feeding bottles/nipples made for animals/ livestock are not available here. I looked in most of the feed stores while they were open, when I was gathering kidding supplies. I can't order them on Amazon because they don't ship to Bangladesh. For now, I'm holding her up to her mother every two hours, and she suckles until her belly becomes firm. Is that ok? Also, I have already given her 1/4 ml of bcomplex injection as that's what I had. Will that hurt her? I'll be weighing her everyday; how much weight gain should I look for? Thanks again...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on your 3 babies!!! You are doing great!
It sounds like you are doing all you can for the tiny one. Hopefully she will get stronger with every drink she gets!
Sending strength to your little girl!


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

At this age and seeing how tiny she is, I would go out at least every 2-3 hours and hold her up to mom since she seems to be getting enough with her tummy being firm and her passing meconium and peeing. I would weigh her daily to see if she is gaining. You are doing great - lots of work for a little while, but sounds like you are on top of it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations! Holding baby every two hours to feed is fine. Keep tabs on her temp, keep standing her up to strengthen her muscles. Hold her up supporting her..if she falls, get her back up. Do this a few minutes several times throughout the day. Soon she will be up and running.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Aasiya said:


> Thank you. Pritchard nipples or any other feeding bottles/nipples made for animals/ livestock are not available here. I looked in most of the feed stores while they were open, when I was gathering kidding supplies. I can't order them on Amazon because they don't ship to Bangladesh. For now, I'm holding her up to her mother every two hours, and she suckles until her belly becomes firm. Is that ok? Also, I have already given her 1/4 ml of bcomplex injection as that's what I had. Will that hurt her? I'll be weighing her everyday; how much weight gain should I look for? Thanks again...


The baby bottle nipple will work if you can make the hole a tad bigger. We have done that before. Like everyone else said though, try to get her to drink off the mom.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given. 

Congrats on the babies and you are doing a great job. :hug:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Aasiya said:


> Thank you. Pritchard nipples or any other feeding bottles/nipples made for animals/ livestock are not available here. I looked in most of the feed stores while they were open, when I was gathering kidding supplies. I can't order them on Amazon because they don't ship to Bangladesh. For now, I'm holding her up to her mother every two hours, and she suckles until her belly becomes firm. Is that ok? Also, I have already given her 1/4 ml of bcomplex injection as that's what I had. Will that hurt her? I'll be weighing her everyday; how much weight gain should I look for? Thanks again...


You are doing great! If you want her to continue to nurse from mom... is there maybe a step that you can teach mom to go to so the wee one can nurse from?

If you are ok with a bottle baby... can you find a preemie nipple for a bottle? That might work for her.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I'm checking on her every 2-3 hours, holding her up to mom. Today morning, she perked up and tried playing with siblings and to find the teat herself. I think she'll get there! I'm still keeping her in the crate because her siblings are a bit rough; she can stand and walk around in the crate. 
I'll try to find a premie nipple.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s great to hear!! You go, little girl!!
Awesome job!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

We had a really tiny one similar to yours. We did the syringe feeding, putting up to mom, and supplementing bottles and she did great. She’s now a healthy 11 week old. Still smaller than her siblings but growing at an appropriate rate from where she started. Keep up the good work! And congrats on the babies!


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

NDinKY said:


> We had a really tiny one similar to yours. We did the syringe feeding, putting up to mom, and supplementing bottles and she did great. She's now a healthy 11 week old. Still smaller than her siblings but growing at an appropriate rate from where she started. Keep up the good work! And congrats on the babies!


Glad to know your little one did okay! That makes me feel much more hopeful! Unfortunately, my ones mom is not that interested in her anymore...so she has to be tied up and hobbled for her to nurse. The other two are doing great. Iv brought her in with me in my balcony, so I can keep an eye on her. She gained a teeny bit of weight...4 grams. I'm guessing that's not enough...can anyone tell me how much she should be gaining? Thanks.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Hopefully, someone with a tiny one like yours will chime in, but in my opinion, any gain is good. Slow and steady. You don't want any weight loss. You are doing a great job. In a week or 2, she will be much stronger and hopefully the mom goat will let her nurse without all the tying and hobbling!


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks for the reply! I'm just glad that she sucks strongly now and stands up


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like she is doing well. Her gain will most likely not be as fast as a larger kid. Im with Goats Rock..any gain is a win. And she is standing on her own that is awesome. Just be sure not to over feed her. Tummy should never pooch out. She should feel firm but flatish, .not squishy or sunken in. I would be feeding small meals every 2-3 hours. We start off with roughly 10%her body weight in oz and adjust as needed from there.

Weigh her and multiply that by 16 to get weight in oz.
Multiply weight in oz by 10% to see how much per day she needs. Divide that in to at least 4 bottles. Again, just a starting point, adjust amount by how her tummy feels.

Best wishes


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm not really sure how much she actually drinks, since I'm holding her up to mom. I let her nurse until her tummy is not flat anymore...more like straight and filled out with her sides. It's not rounded out, but it does feel squishy. By that time, she refuses to take the teat anymore. Is she eating too much? She has been doing pudding like milk poop which sticks on everything...two or three times a day.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Good update! I weighed her again since it's been exactly 12 hours since I weighed yesterday...and she gained 41g! I'm so thankful! She's also started butting my hand and trying to suck my fingers whenever she's hungry. I named her Talitha.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Talitha, little girl, we are all rooting for you!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:greathighfive):hug:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Poops are normal. They are pretty sticky. Sometimes they stick to the backside and block it so they cannot poop! Baby wet wipes work well. Or a wet cloth. Her digestive system may be a bit behind the bigger boys, so frequent feedings are good. 
At night you could feed her say 11 pm, then go 5 hrs. and feed again. (Give yourself a little sleep!)


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Glad to know she'll be fine at night! I am dividing my sleep into two parts...four hours each, so I can give her a feed in between, but I was still worried. You're right about the poop blocking her! I've been cleaning her with a soft cloth and some warm water. Her temperature is staying a little above 102.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

So, new question...I first started feeding Talitha every three hours from her mom, but it seems to me that she gets a bit pooched out now after drinking that often. She is a greedy little thing now(not that I'm complaining!) and is constantly butting me, trying to find food. Since mom is tied up and hobbled during nursing, she drinks rapidly all the while, without mom kicking her off when she thinks she's had enough. So I'm guessing that I should use the same principle as a bottle? I let her nurse till her belly feels firm and full, not rounded. As of yesterday, I've been feeding her every four hours instead of three and she gained 45g. Since her belly still feels quite full after 3 hours, should I continue with the four hour regimen or go back to every three hours? (I'm afraid to death of overfeeding, cause I have no access to the cd antitoxin if it comes to that...)

Thanks!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi Aasiya. Go to every 4 hours maybe push 4.5 hours. You must kick her off the same way mom would. Other wise she will become used to eating too much and she could develope a problem


----------



## Llaughingllama (Jun 21, 2020)

Aasiya said:


> Yeah..I'm worried about her. She's just 1.2 pounds. Can anybody tell me how much chance she has for survival? Her mother is such a sweetie...she loves her tiny baby and gets distressed if I move her.


Last group of kids that came out had one with a buckling. Then, as I was following his mom around, a little placental sac landed on the ground with a tiny doeling. The mom didn't even notice the baby and didn't care. I took both into the house and fed them.

We named the little one "Mini." For a while, both her and her brother had twisted hooves and joint ill that I got corrected with goat drench, antibiotics, and Vitamin-B. She was so tiny, we couldn't imagine she would survive, but survive and grow she did. She ended up being about the same size as my other doelings. Maybe a little smaller, but not much. So, runts can grow up just fine. You just need to take care of them more.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Hi Aasiya. Go to every 4 hours maybe push 4.5 hours. You must kick her off the same way mom would. Other wise she will become used to eating too much and she could develope a problem


Thanks for confirming Tanya! I thought there could be a problem...
I stop her feeding as soon as I feel her belly pushing the 'filled out limit'...never let her become too visibly rounded out. I hope everything goes well...


Llaughingllama said:


> Last group of kids that came out had one with a buckling. Then, as I was following his mom around, a little placental sac landed on the ground with a tiny doeling. The mom didn't even notice the baby and didn't care. I took both into the house and fed them.
> 
> We named the little one "Mini." For a while, both her and her brother had twisted hooves and joint ill that I got corrected with goat drench, antibiotics, and Vitamin-B. She was so tiny, we couldn't imagine she would survive, but survive and grow she did. She ended up being about the same size as my other doelings. Maybe a little smaller, but not much. So, runts can grow up just fine. You just need to take care of them more.


It's great to know that Mini survived and became big and strong. It makes me much more hopeful about Talitha. You're definitely right about keeping an extra close eye on them! In fact, I had quite scare a few hours ago when I let her play with her siblings and mom in the yard...I was a few feet away repairing the shed and suddenly heard her cry out. I turn around and see this huge raven flapping on top her! I rushed to shoo it off and quickly put her in her basket beside me. Lesson learnt...don't let tiny babies out of sight!


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

I actually have another question now..Talitha's front feet look rather splayed out when she walks, and it's getting more noticeable. I'll try to get a picture...it's like her knees are facing each other and her hooves are splayed out from each other in an arc. I gave her a drop of sel+vit E at birth...does she need more? Or is it something else?


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

View media item 3935View media item 3937View media item 3933View media item 3931


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aasiya said:


> I actually have another question now..Talitha's front feet look rather splayed out when she walks, and it's getting more noticeable. I'll try to get a picture...it's like her knees are facing each other and her hooves are splayed out from each other in an arc. I gave her a drop of sel+vit E at birth...does she need more? Or is it something else?


I will tag a few more people, hopefully someone will have advice!
@SalteyLove @Damfino @toth boer goats @Moers kiko boars @ksalvagno


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Her front knees look a bit inflamed to me - any pain responses or heat there?

I would get Cod Liver Oil, high in Vitamin D, and give her a squirt of that for a few days in case rickets is at play here. And yes, if she were mine, another pea size dose of the oral selenium, just once. 

Which breeds are these triplets? She is a cute little squirt. Glad she is gaining!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

* cod liver oil is easy to find at the human pharmacy or grocery store, if it's in a gel cap, just pierce and squirt one on her tongue!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I second the thought about the knees. Make sure they're not hot. As long as the joints are not inflamed I think she'll straighten out with time. She may not mature into one you want to breed in the future, but there's no reason why she can't have a long happy life. Good job keeping her going! These under-sized kids often don't make it and they usually have some strange conformation until they grow up a bit.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> I will tag a few more people, hopefully someone will have advice!
> @SalteyLove @Damfino @toth boer goats @Moers kiko boars @ksalvagno


Thanks!


SalteyLove said:


> Her front knees look a bit inflamed to me - any pain responses or heat there?
> 
> I would get Cod Liver Oil, high in Vitamin D, and give her a squirt of that for a few days in case rickets is at play here. And yes, if she were mine, another pea size dose of the oral selenium, just once.
> 
> Which breeds are these triplets? She is a cute little squirt. Glad she is gaining!


I thought they looked rather big too...but she didn't mind me poking or prodding there. It's not hot and shes maintaining a normal temperature (102-103)
Thanks for the tip! I have cod liver oil capsules..I'll try them out! I also let her be outdoors with her family as long as possible, so she gets some sunlight and to avoid attachment issues. Her parents are both Black Bengal-Nubian crosses..not sure what that makes her lol.


Damfino said:


> Yeah, I second the thought about the knees. Make sure they're not hot. As long as the joints are not inflamed I think she'll straighten out with time. She may not mature into one you want to breed in the future, but there's no reason why she can't have a long happy life. Good job keeping her going! These under-sized kids often don't make it and they usually have some strange conformation until they grow up a bit.


Thanks for the advice! I don't mind not breeding her at all...I just want her to live as long as she can! If she's naturally structured like that, can it never be fixed? Someone was telling me to splint her with cotton and toilet rolls...said that her bones are soft and can be 'shaped' easily while young....


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

You can splint legs if you need to. It's very easy and toilet paper tubes are a great way to do this. However, I usually only do it if the kid is struggling to walk. If they're moving well and getting proper nourishment, time and nature usually take care of the rest. Splinting the legs when the kid is already moving fine may discourage it from walking. Splints also make getting up and lying down difficult.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks Damfino! This is exactly why I was hesitating. She's scuttling along just fine on her crooked little legs...I didn't want to make her upset for no reason. From my experience of splinting sprained kitten paws...I can tell that most animals HATE having splints or any sort of bandages stuck to them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really good advice given by all.

Cute baby.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

So I ran into another problem today....
Talitha's mother has had twins and a single in her past two kiddings, so I'm assuming her milk will take a while to build up enough to feed three hungry kids. Meanwhile, I'm slowly building up her grain ration(she had mild scours a while back after gorging on our lawn....)
I noticed today that the two others have been drinking her almost dry, and though Talitha was full after at least 3 times nursing, at the fourth time of the day, she was still sunken and hungry after trying for 30 min. I'm thinking maybe I should supplement her with some cows milk? We get good quality whole milk delivered to us....from what I read here, that's ok for her? How much should I give her and how often? Thanks for bearing with me


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Feeding cow milk is fine. Can't remember what her weight was. Start by offering a few ounces.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks! Her weight changes daily, so I'll probably have to increase her milk a tiny bit every day.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm just seeing this thread now. My goodness she is a cute little thing. Good luck with her. Sounds like you are doing a great job!(thumbup)


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## jmsdvm (Apr 2, 2014)

You are doing a great job and she has a strong will to live if she drinks that well while you hold her. Keep it up! Those small but mighty ones will surprise you!


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks! She's finally figured out the bottle now...I'd grown tired of battling her mom so many times a day! She gets 3 bottles with her mother's milk and one of cow's milk. She's still small..but that just means we can keep picking her up for cuddles longer than we get the others!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aasiya said:


> Thanks! She's finally figured out the bottle now...I'd grown tired of battling her mom so many times a day! She gets 3 bottles with her mother's milk and one of cow's milk. She's still small..but that just means we can keep picking her up for cuddles longer than we get the others!


Those cuddles are so important. . Good job to both of you. She will grow up to make you a proud owner.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Last year I had a tiny tiny girl born , one of triplets. She also had a tendon problem and couldn't stand up. I would go hold her up to her mom's teat every few hours and kept them locked up together. She finally stood up at about 4 days and she thrived after that. Today she is a healthy little doe called Abigail. They just take a little extra care for a bit. Good luck with your baby. Sounds like you are doing the same as I basically did.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Glad that Abigail thrived and grew up! My first choice was to keep Talitha locked with her mom too...but her mother often nearly stepped on her in front of me, so I decided to keep her indoors at night.


----------



## Llaughingllama (Jun 21, 2020)

Aasiya said:


> I actually have another question now..Talitha's front feet look rather splayed out when she walks, and it's getting more noticeable. I'll try to get a picture...it's like her knees are facing each other and her hooves are splayed out from each other in an arc. I gave her a drop of sel+vit E at birth...does she need more? Or is it something else?


Her knees look wrong. I would do the following:

I recommend to get her on antibiotics pronto. I had joint ill in a number of my kids and it seems to be the only thing that kept them going. The knobby knees were a huge indication. Also, I highly recommend goat drench. Straightened out both Leif's and Mini's hooves when they started to turn.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you for the reply.
Im sorry I hadn't updated...her legs got straightened out within a few days of the second selenium dose+ cod liver capsule. Her joints weren't inflamed or warm; it was the way the knees faced each other that made it look bigger. Also, her limbs were very thin, which made it look worse than it was. She's a very healthy, mischievous little kid now, and runs around jumping on everything.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

That is good news. She seems to be ready to take on the world now. Keep up the good work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is the little girl doing?


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi Tanya! Thanks for checking. She's doing great; she's still half the size of her siblings but equals them in both cuteness and mischief! I'm slowly getting her integrated into the herd; she spends the mornings outdoors now( without screaming- finally!)​


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aasiya said:


> Hi Tanya! Thanks for checking. She's doing great; she's still half the size of her siblings but equals them in both cuteness and mischief! I'm slowly getting her integrated into the herd; she spends the mornings outdoors now( without screaming- finally!)​


Oh, that's great news!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive)(thumbup)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wesome news. House bottle babies are the hardest to integrate. They make you feel so guilty. You must post pictures.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Will do! My camera stopped working at the worst time possible..just when I want to capture every moment of the kids being silly! Weirdly enough, these kids seem to like splashing around in the mud and rain...I've never seen my other goats go within 5 miles of a puddle lol


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds like you are having fun. Never had any that would play in the puddles - any rain and mine run into the barn. I have too many. 22 does and we love them all. They get to go on daily trips to forage and that keeps them so healthy. Here is a photo of a couple of our babies that like to stand in this container.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

That is so cute.

Asiyaa how is the little one doing?


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

:up::nod:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Tanya said:


> That is so cute.
> 
> Asiyaa how is the little one doing?


Sorry Tanya! I haven't been able to come here for a while and didn't see your question. Talitha is doing well; but I'm still struggling to get her back into her herd completely. She will stay outdoors 2 hours at most and then squeeze under the gate and run up the stairs to my bedroom. If the door is shut; she will scream for hours. However , after some stern(but painful!) Ignoring, she's starting to get the deal. Hoping we get there soon, (before my ears are irreparably damaged!)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

:bonk: I know how that feels. Gizmo stands at the gate and squeels for my daughter. When she is at school Ibsneak in the house not to draw his attention. (clap)
I applaude you for doing the tough love. You will see. She will become one of your best herd goats.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

I certainly hope you're right!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Talitha doing now? is she still attached to you?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Talitha is doing great
She has grown up quite a bit (still shorter than her siblings but we love her that way)
She will come indoors but rarely...and no, she's not overly attached to me anymore..just the right amount of attachment...no screaming, eating well.
And her favourite 'sister' is Ianthe! I guess she gets her..being smaller than the others and all...it's very cute how they're always together... sometimes Ianthe's siblings jump the fence and join them too


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

These were taken recently...I'll try to get some with Ianthe as well : )


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wow. Now look at that. She is a really beautiful.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! She really is beautiful, I had the exact same thought @Tanya !
That's such a wonderful report about her, and making friends with the new little one! She has a nice personality too!:inlove:
I would like to see pictures of the two together.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I just noticed her colours have lightened up quite a bit from her baby picture on your avatar.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> I just noticed her colours have lightened up quite a bit from her baby picture on your avatar.


Yep...iv noticed this with all my kids...their markings become bold and get very light coloured. But she may get slightly darker after shedding her winter coat...she recently got the copper bolus


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------

